# Health care



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

Anyone know how I'd find out about how I would 'transfer' (for want of a better word) appointments from UK to Spain/Gib? I have received a hospital appointment for my son for quite a while after we'd have arrived in Spain and registered as residents? I've tried googling but no avail. I've tried to contact the EHIC for advice but I keep getting an error message. Any help is better than none!x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

KizzyTee said:


> Anyone know how I'd find out about how I would 'transfer' (for want of a better word) appointments from UK to Spain/Gib? I have received a hospital appointment for my son for quite a while after we'd have arrived in Spain and registered as residents? I've tried googling but no avail. I've tried to contact the EHIC for advice but I keep getting an error message. Any help is better than none!x


I doubt that it's possible to do that tbh

the EHIC won't help - once you are resident you won't be able to use it

get the medical records & bring them with you - though most GPs in Spain will refer for tests for themselves & make a referral where necessary


just out of curiosity - when is this appointment for?


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

I know EHIC won't be able to help as soon as I register for residency, I just weren't sure if they could give me further my advice. Its 4th November, but we'd have already been in Spain past the 90 day cut off


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

It's something that was on a 50/50 whether it was a follow up and unfortunately it was. I just didn't know if they'd follow it up over there like they have here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

KizzyTee said:


> I know EHIC won't be able to help as soon as I register for residency, I just weren't sure if they could give me further my advice. Its 4th November, but we'd have already been in Spain past the 90 day cut off


good heavens! What on earth do you have to wait so long for?! (rhetorical question - no answer required)

our hospital apologises when we have to wait more than a few weeks for anything

you'll really just have to wait until you get here & start afresh with referrals etc

you might even get an appointment before November!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

KizzyTee said:


> It's something that was on a 50/50 whether it was a follow up and unfortunately it was. I just didn't know if they'd follow it up over there like they have here.


They would probably want to start the whole procedure again. Its the GPs call and they rarely take the word of another GP (altho it may influence their diagnosis), if only because it should be their name on the referral, not an unknown UK GP and the hospital in Spain would need to see that

Jo xxx


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

It was 6 month referral if it was needed and fortunately it is 6m! He's got a squint in his eye (eye turns in occasionally) last time they couldn't see it this time they could slightly, hence the referral! I guess my only means is as soon as we get there and sorted take him to the docs/hospital and explain the situation and see what they say. Or see if they can bring it forward? but the latest would need to be mid aug but thats only 3 months. Argh! Kids aha!! Hoping the one monday isnt a referral too!! Mind you would I guess I'd be able to ask there :\


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

KizzyTee said:


> It was 6 month referral if it was needed and fortunately it is 6m! He's got a squint in his eye (eye turns in occasionally) last time they couldn't see it this time they could slightly, hence the referral! I guess my only means is as soon as we get there and sorted take him to the docs/hospital and explain the situation and see what they say. Or see if they can bring it forward? but the latest would need to be mid aug but thats only 3 months. Argh! Kids aha!! Hoping the one monday isnt a referral too!! Mind you would I guess I'd be able to ask there :\


The doctor in Spain will make the decision on what to do about it.

Jo xxx


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

Yea I guess. Ill see if they're allowed to bring it forward then if not just get him seen over there. such a nightmare :|


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't want to confuse you more but unless you/ hubby have contracted work by the time you register as resident, you would need to have private health insurance and that would probably exclude existing conditions.


----------



## KizzyTee (Apr 28, 2014)

Yea my OH is going out a little before me to get set up ready for us. He's applied for a few jobs today and emailed his friend out there his cv incase he sees anything while passing. Can't believe after my post the other night got everything pretty much summed up and then this throws a spanner in the works! Oh well these things are meant to try us!x


----------

